# Any riders in the Placerville area?



## ibeamcarver (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm looking for rides around Somerset/Fairplay. I've been up there many times working on a walnut orchard, but never see any cyclists. Anyone have suggestions for places to ride in the area where I won't get run off the road by a pickup? Or, can anyone suggest some great MTB trails (of course I'll ask on MTBR as well...)?
Thanks.


----------



## erwinCO (Jul 9, 2010)

Check out this for routes around Sac/Folsom: Central California Cycling


----------



## desertgeezer (Aug 28, 2011)

Those of us who live on the flat lands envy your chances to ride the hills and mountains of that area. I know its a beautiful area, but I don't know any roads or trails. Sorry.


----------



## ibeamcarver (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Erwin - perfect, some roads right in the back yard.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I did a search on MapMyRIDE around Placerville for routes over 30 miles and came up with 23 rides along with elevation maps.


----------



## ibeamcarver (Jul 1, 2011)

Great idea Mr. Grouch. I'm still wondering about safety on some of the roads though - lack of sightings of cyclists makes me nervous, but maybe I just need to get over that and try some of these rides. I'm buying some property up in that area, so when I'm not busy in the orchard I want to explore the foothills and into the Sierra.


----------

